# arrow selection wisdom for new Bodnik Slick Stick



## marton.j (Jun 23, 2015)

As it happens I shoot a Slick Stick. 45# I pull just shy of 29" and Easton XX75 2117 spine works with 175 grain head and standard insert ( don't know the weight). Admittedly it is a bit stiff but flies well, groups well. However I can't comment on broad head .
Atb. Marton


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Welcome to the trad side. :welcomesign:
Try what marton j. said because he own one. I have no experience with this bow, but as a general statement , each 200gr of point weight will move you down one spine, as in a 400 spine with an added 200gr will act like a 500 spine with 75gr. This is not a hard rule, just a general one, because there are other dynamics involved. So adding 300gr up front can spit out a very stiff calculation.

I make no claims to wisdom, but time has given me some definite opinions.

I personally like to keep my arrows full length. Full length is beneficial in "aiming", and weight retention. Tuning can be accomplished with side plate, point weight, and brace height adjustments. In my experience, longer arrows are more forgiving than shorter ones. YMMV.

Draw length will depend on your anchor point. If you leave your arrow full length, draw length is all most irrelevant. Key word almost.

150 fps is more than adequate with that heavy of an arrow.

Comparing different bows just because they are the same weight is an exercise in futility. Tuning an arrow to a particular bow depends on a lot of dynamics that are individual to your forum and to that particular bow.

.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

While not the same bow, I shoot 2216's out of my Martin Savannah at 45# with my 28" draw. At full length (34") they bareshaft tune and group broadheads with field points out to 30 yards with the standard insert and 150 grain tips.


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I would go the other direction. My long bow shoots full length 500 spine GT hunters slightly stiff w/ 125grn points. And all that at 52#. If going aluminum, I think I'd try 2016 or under. It all depends on how close to center your bow is cut.

Just remember, that tie bit is worth what you payed for it.


----------



## InvisibleArcher (Oct 25, 2013)

The Slick Stick is cut 1mm beyond center. With the leather plate, I called it center on the calculator.


----------



## marton.j (Jun 23, 2015)

Forgot to ad. The Eastons are 31" long. I mostly shoot carbons out of the Slick Stick. Two different spine, both bare shafted (always keep at least one bare shaft at any given set).
Bear paw Black Hunter 400 spine at 31", insert and head 235 grains total weight 480.
GT trads 500 spine just over 29", insert and head 187 grain total 460 grains.
For perfect aluminium shaft I would go for 2016, but that just me.
Have fun with your new bow!
Marton


----------



## MarkJoel60 (Apr 21, 2016)

FWIW, Byron Ferguson used to shoot a longbow made by Bodnik. (Now he makes his own, so I imagine that's what he shoots). He prefers heavy carbon arrows. You trade speed for hitting power. 

He discussed how he spines his arrow in this Video at (5:02) https://youtu.be/O7zewtuUM_0

BTW, fascinating video. Also this one: https://youtu.be/Q8Yp9SjCU5E

PS: I'm a little Jealous. I really wanted to get a Quick Stick, but can't stand waiting. Also, when I do get a Quik Stick, I want it to be closer to my "real" draw weight, and right now I am working my way back into archery weight.


----------

